

Ask HN: Why no Kindle app for Android? - adelevie

I've read about the thoery that Amazon is preparing for the possibility that they will lose the eBook hardware war to Apple, and are therefore, trying to sell the Kindle as a platform. This is the motivation behind the Kindle for iPhone (and iPad) apps.<p>So where is the Android app? Is one even in the works? I feel that Amazon could churn one out in a few weeks if they really wanted to. If one isn't in the works, then why?
======
Readmore
I'm sure it's possible that there is one in the works but it is lower in
priority than an iPad app. iPhone users spend more money on apps, and ebooks,
than Android users. You've got to go where the money is.

